# Dry wood chips or soaked??



## easttexsmoker

Ive heard it's better to have dry wood chips than soaked chips. Wich is better for my electric smoker?? I'm trying dry right this moment and it's doing pretty good. Just wondering what everyone thought on this subject??


----------



## sqwib

Oh boy










Read this post

BTW


----------



## easttexsmoker

Thanks for the info and glad to be here.


----------



## boykjo

Welcome to SMF and were glad to have you aboard so join in and share your experiences, have some fun and don’t forget to post our favorite. 

The Qveiw

How about swinging over to roll call and introducing yourself so we can give you a proper welcome and dont forget to fill out your profile

The answer to your question.........................?







Joe


----------



## meateater

HOWDY!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I soak them myself, but that's just me!


----------



## bigbob73

I say, try both and report back to us!


----------



## easttexsmoker

Thanks fellas, I tryed dry and it didn't seem to smoke long so i guess i'll try soaking them next time. By the way I'm Zach and i love to smoke different meats for my friends and i'm really liking this place. Lots of good info and seems to be lots of good folks.


----------



## davidhef88

Welcome!  I haven't been here long, but have learned alot.  Remember the only dumb question is the one that isn't asked.  Many great people here willing to share thier wealth of knowledge.  looking forward to your first q-view.  happy smoking

dave


----------



## rdknb

I soak mine for 30 minutes and it works well for me. I look at it this way, wet wood always smokes more then dry wood,


----------



## easttexsmoker

What is a q view if yall dont mind me asking??


----------



## meateater

easttexsmoker said:


> What is a q view if yall dont mind me asking??




That would be pics of what you smoked so all of us can wipe some dribble.


----------



## easttexsmoker

well i can do that, that sounds awesome!


----------



## chef jimmyj

I agree that chips burn too fast, so I went to Chunks.  As far as Wet or Dry, I have used dry but Meateater got me wanting to try a 24 hr, soak on some Hickory soon...JJ


----------



## raymo76

i used to rely mainly on soaked chips, with the occasional soaked chunks, but the last few smokes i've done were with dry chunks and I liked my results.


----------



## easttexsmoker

I soaked my chunks for about 3 hours and then put them on and really liked the results. They seem to have smoked A LOT longer than when i used dry. So thanks for all the good tips, I'm hooked on this website!


----------



## tiki guy

*I have tried um both ways ...and I have a spin on  it ( to add to the confusion..sorry)   I found dry = good smoke but kinda quick   THEN     soaked fer 30 mins before , nice constant smoke BUT took a while ta get a goin in mine     SO   I tried this ( sure Y'all may laugh )    I get them going dry ...and THEN   open the bottom door and spritz um a bit with a atomizer water bottle.........lottsa smoke and last a long time , don't loose to much heat cause the bottom door is a quick hit and I do it fast .....*


----------



## roller

I do both...My favorite is to use green wood..


----------



## teeznuts

I have done well with dry but I occasionally soak some overnight in Red Wine. Not sure how much difference it makes but I like the thought of Red Wine smoke.

Remember


----------



## easttexsmoker

I heard it wasn't good to use green wood?? heard it made your meat taste "Green" i guess you would say? I may be totaly wrong about this, it was just hear say?? anybody know??


----------



## SmokinAl

I think the majority use dry chips or chunks, but you should try it both ways & decide for yourself.


----------



## easttexsmoker

Ive heard it's better to have dry wood chips than soaked chips. Wich is better for my electric smoker?? I'm trying dry right this moment and it's doing pretty good. Just wondering what everyone thought on this subject??


----------



## sqwib

Oh boy










Read this post

BTW


----------



## easttexsmoker

Thanks for the info and glad to be here.


----------



## boykjo

Welcome to SMF and were glad to have you aboard so join in and share your experiences, have some fun and don’t forget to post our favorite. 

The Qveiw

How about swinging over to roll call and introducing yourself so we can give you a proper welcome and dont forget to fill out your profile

The answer to your question.........................?







Joe


----------



## meateater

HOWDY!!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I soak them myself, but that's just me!


----------



## bigbob73

I say, try both and report back to us!


----------



## easttexsmoker

Thanks fellas, I tryed dry and it didn't seem to smoke long so i guess i'll try soaking them next time. By the way I'm Zach and i love to smoke different meats for my friends and i'm really liking this place. Lots of good info and seems to be lots of good folks.


----------



## davidhef88

Welcome!  I haven't been here long, but have learned alot.  Remember the only dumb question is the one that isn't asked.  Many great people here willing to share thier wealth of knowledge.  looking forward to your first q-view.  happy smoking

dave


----------



## rdknb

I soak mine for 30 minutes and it works well for me. I look at it this way, wet wood always smokes more then dry wood,


----------



## easttexsmoker

What is a q view if yall dont mind me asking??


----------



## meateater

easttexsmoker said:


> What is a q view if yall dont mind me asking??




That would be pics of what you smoked so all of us can wipe some dribble.


----------



## easttexsmoker

well i can do that, that sounds awesome!


----------



## chef jimmyj

I agree that chips burn too fast, so I went to Chunks.  As far as Wet or Dry, I have used dry but Meateater got me wanting to try a 24 hr, soak on some Hickory soon...JJ


----------



## raymo76

i used to rely mainly on soaked chips, with the occasional soaked chunks, but the last few smokes i've done were with dry chunks and I liked my results.


----------



## easttexsmoker

I soaked my chunks for about 3 hours and then put them on and really liked the results. They seem to have smoked A LOT longer than when i used dry. So thanks for all the good tips, I'm hooked on this website!


----------



## tiki guy

*I have tried um both ways ...and I have a spin on  it ( to add to the confusion..sorry)   I found dry = good smoke but kinda quick   THEN     soaked fer 30 mins before , nice constant smoke BUT took a while ta get a goin in mine     SO   I tried this ( sure Y'all may laugh )    I get them going dry ...and THEN   open the bottom door and spritz um a bit with a atomizer water bottle.........lottsa smoke and last a long time , don't loose to much heat cause the bottom door is a quick hit and I do it fast .....*


----------



## roller

I do both...My favorite is to use green wood..


----------



## teeznuts

I have done well with dry but I occasionally soak some overnight in Red Wine. Not sure how much difference it makes but I like the thought of Red Wine smoke.

Remember


----------



## easttexsmoker

I heard it wasn't good to use green wood?? heard it made your meat taste "Green" i guess you would say? I may be totaly wrong about this, it was just hear say?? anybody know??


----------



## SmokinAl

I think the majority use dry chips or chunks, but you should try it both ways & decide for yourself.


----------

